# Southern Ohio Bass Tournament Circuit



## alumking (Feb 27, 2006)

2015 Southern Ohio Bass Tournament Circuit
(Sponsor) Knox Marine
April 12th Senneca
May 9th Salt Fork
May 31st Dillon 
June 28th Ohio River (Rayland)
July 19th Ohio River (Powhatan Point)
Classic Aug 15&16 TBD
Director Jamie Fabian 740-415-7229
PS There is incentives for buying a new boat from Knox Marine (740)694-7774. Buy a 17ft or larger carpeted Lowe or Aluminum Ranger or Fiberglass Ranger and fish all 5 events and Knox will pay 1/2 your entry's on the qualifying events.

I am helping Jamie out with the trail and will post info such as flyer entry fee etc soon on my Facebook page.
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Ohio-Mega-Bass-Tournament-Trail-Llc/184827928212369
Jami Norman Director OMBTT


----------



## alumking (Feb 27, 2006)

SOUTHERN OHIO BASS TOURNAMENT CIRCUIT (MEETING SATURDAY) It will be at Sammys Pub and restaurant Saturday 02/21/2015 at 2pm (Buffalo Oh). It will be about the circuit and also for members to choose where the classic will be held. Here is Sammys facebook link.
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Sammys-Restaurant-Pub/1503108116598948


----------

